# Vacation!



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Yesterday I paid the full balance of our upcoming trip to St Lucia! We are obscenely excited.

Has anyone been?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

We did a stopover on a Star Clipper cruise, nice island!!

Will you be doing the same or staying at a resort of some kind??


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

You will love St. Lucia. I haven't been there in a few years. However, I am planning on going there again in January. Make sure to visit the market in Castries. It is fun to haggle with the locals. You will drink plenty of Piton beer. lol (kinda tastes like Fosters but better). Are you staying at a Sandals resort? Also, you will want to visit the volcano that you can drive into the caldera. You will be able to see the steaming surface where a strange breed of goats are unfazed by the high heat.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Woulda Shoulda, we're staying at a resort; we are there for my best friend's wedding. I'm the best man, which means I'm also getting a MtM get sharkskin suit!

Dr Livingston, thanks for the tips! Can one acquire volcanic rocks? My niece and nephew would love those. We are staying at Bay Gardens Inn, which is not very fancy, but affordable, and close to town.

We are thinking of doing a hike at the volcano, snorkeling, a cooking class, a horseback tour, and a sunset cruise. I'll also take the groom on a bit of a stag, probably a distillery tour.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Enjoy your trip to St Lucia.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

You can look into a day pass at the Sandals Grande resort. I believe that it is $200 per couple. You get to participate in all of the activities plus unlimited booze and food.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the tip - we will definitely check out the day pass.


----------



## Travel57 (Apr 23, 2014)

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

23 Days


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

My wife and I had a great vacation there with the icing on the Pitons being our good friends were managing one of the all-inclusive resorts!

I think there is a famous restaurant, The Green ? Parrot, that might still be in business. Everything everyone has mentioned above is true including the beer! There is a famous resort near the Pitons where you can have lunch and take in the view.

Have fun.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks, Andy, and all. 10 days to go!


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

TOMORROW!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^May you and your wife enjoy a grand and wonderful journey, filled with adventure and the substances of memories that will entertain you and yours for many years to come......and may you return safely to us, so that you can share it all with us through your future postings. Be happy and be safe! Bon voyage!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Have a great trip, SP! We look forward to a full review!


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

I have been to a good portion of the Carribean/ Latin America and got to spend a day on the island years ago. However, did not have a good experience. Please prove me wrong. Any photo/ details?


----------

